# Mushroom sites!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Seems to be quite few nowadays
and would appreciate any you go to and like.
Always good to read something new and might be a
good thread for anyone looking something up.

http://www.morels.com/boards/

http://www.morelmania.com/6Sightings/index.html

http://www.mushroomhunting.org/index.php?showforum=4

http://www.shroomtalk.com/forum/index.php?showforum=23

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/3

thanks
Mattt


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple more

http://americanmushrooms.com/id.htm

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/

http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morelfinds.html


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I visit this one from time to time along with some others that have already been posted:

http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Mostly about California but found some interesting reads here http://www.mykoweb.com/


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Michigan Morels.com


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This one isn't bad either


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

www.mushroomhunting.org already posted oops.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Steve said:


> This one isn't bad either


LOL @ Steve!
Michigan Sportsman is my favorite all around site,
but when it comes to shrooms, the more info
the better and safer for everyone imo!

*http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=114*


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve said:


> This one isn't bad either


Right on! After all, we are all here...aren't we!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

> This one isn't bad either


lol.... fishin and shrooms, what more could you want. 

actually, this site is hoppin.....

but i think were the same gang of people who go and hang out at all these site, kinda like bar-hopping!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

[email protected]!

Although some of these sites have message boards
quite a few have much needed information we can
use to share with each other.
One can never can know enough about the thousands of shrooms out there and some not even identified yet, so there is always something new to learn.
Just thought it would be good to have a thread where
we could all gather as much on line info as possible.

This one is a beginners page by the Auther of the Audubon
field guide to North American Mushrooms.
http://www.nemf.org/files/lincoff/beginners/beginpage.html

Dave Fischer's site, well know mycologist.
http://americanmushrooms.com/

Mushroom Expert...is like an on line field guide
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/

Rogers Mushrooms
Endless photos and more info
http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/gallery/default~GID~253~chr~a.asp


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/text-idx?page=browse&c=fung1tc

This is a link to a collection of fungi books that are specific to the Michigan area. Somewhat dated and not a lot of pics, but this is some of the best info you can get on Michigan shrooms. Especially the boletes and lactarius books.

Google has been very good at bringing up links to ID sights, boooks, pics, etc. I used to have a dozen or more online field guides in my favorites, but...


Another good one is here. http://academic.evergreen.edu/projects/mushrooms/

and here. http://theforagerpress.com/fieldguide/guide.htm


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Wow!
Quite a bit of info out there for sure nowadays.
Will check a few new ones I see posted here when I get a chance.

Here's a couple more I like.......
http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/

http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomtips.html

http://www.michiganmorels.com/


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

oldgrandman said:


> right on! After all, we are all here...aren't we!


 me to i love that site!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Here's the last two I will add.
Both I like for the awsome shroom photo's including morels.

http://pkaminski.homestead.com/page1.html
http://www.fungiphoto.com/

A nice morel photo I like from the first site.

http://pkaminski.homestead.com/files/Morchella_elata_35_L.jpg

Is it Morel season yet?


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

thegreatmorel.com


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Here's the last two I will add.
> Both I like for the awsome shroom photo's including morels.
> 
> http://pkaminski.homestead.com/page1.html
> ...


 I'm sure waiting very impatiently:lol:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Thought I'd put them all together.
That should be enough to get anyone started
and then some. 
thanks

*http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=114* 
http://www.michiganmorels.com/
http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/
http://www.morels.com/boards/
http://www.morelmania.com/6Sightings/index.html
http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morelfinds.html
http://thegreatmorel.com/

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/
http://theforagerpress.com/fieldguide/guide.htm
http://www.mykoweb.com/
http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/text-idx?page=browse&c=fung1tc
http://academic.evergreen.edu/projects/mushrooms/
http://americanmushrooms.com/id.htm
http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/
http://www.mushroomhunting.org/index.php?showforum=4
http://www.shroomtalk.com/forum/index.php?showforum=23
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/3
http://www.nemf.org/files/lincoff/beginners/beginpage.html
http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/gallery/default~GID~253~chr~a.asp
http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/
http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomtips.html
http://pkaminski.homestead.com/page1.html
http://www.fungiphoto.com/


----------

